# Best Broadheads



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Slick Tricks 100 gr. have good penetration and are very accurate, they cost about $24.99 for three.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Muzzy's are good so are slick tricks


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the steel force will give you the best penetration unless I'm thinking about the wrong Broadhead.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like you are already on the right track with the steel force. The magnus stinger would also be a great head at your specs.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i like my grim reapers, they get the job done


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot muzzy mx-3 100 grain, they are $21 for a 3 pack and i think the regular muzzy 3 blade 100 grain bh are $15-$16 a 3 pack. They never let me down, the mx-3's have a wider cut, shorter profile and thicker blades, I shot a pig with one this year and it put a hole in him, it passed-through his spine at 20-25 yards and then i shot him again in the brisket barely nicked the blades just sharpened them up and put them back in my quiver.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Penetration is best acomplished by minimal resistence. That means cut on contact two blade. Stingers fit into that category- and they're also tougher than nails. I personally prefer high carbon to stainless, they can be very sharp. However, they're still about $7 a head. 

Of course, you can give up some penetration for more damage- like a set of Muzzys. Can't really go wrong there.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

muzzy 3 blade are what i use and they punch right throught my targets:darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

magnus buzzcut 4 blade with give you alot of penetration and blood


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mine are very similar to magnus


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I shoot muzzy mx-3 100 grain, they are $21 for a 3 pack and i think the regular muzzy 3 blade 100 grain bh are $15-$16 a 3 pack. They never let me down, the mx-3's have a wider cut, shorter profile and thicker blades, I shot a pig with one this year and it put a hole in him, it passed-through his spine at 20-25 yards and then i shot him again in the brisket barely nicked the blades just sharpened them up and put them back in my quiver.


Right on, I wont budge from muzzys
just hope they hold up for us on Mathews 2
Go Mathews 2
:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> Right on, I wont budge from muzzys
> just hope they hold up for us on Mathews 2
> Go Mathews 2
> :thumbs_up


They did on the **** i shot for us this weekend, that thing growled like a bear! i love to hear Th-WACK! it also made it look like a massacre with all the blood from him.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Grim Reapers


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL (Oct 20, 2008)

I would Look At Shuttle T LOCK and G5 Montec 
The Shuttle T Already Got one on the ground For me:wink:


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

g5 montecs are great there easy to sharpen and they penetrate great not sure that they will do any better than what your usin now but they are really good......bout $30 for 3


----------

